# Tennis Elbow Release



## margaret.eden (Mar 19, 2008)

Code 24350 has been replaced by 24357 tenotomy, elbow, lateral or medial; percutaneous.   What would be used for open?  
Thanks


----------



## mmendoza (Mar 19, 2008)

I would read your op-report. More than likley your Dr did some type of minor debridement, if that is the case I would use 24358.


----------



## margaret.eden (Mar 19, 2008)

The op note reads: "the fascia of the extensor carpi radialis longus was incised obliquely, after which the muscle belly of the longus reflected anteriorly and medially. This allowed exposure of the underlying fascia of the extensor brevis muscle. Sharp dissection was then used to release the fascia only, maintaining integrity of the underlying muscle. The capsule of the radiohumeral joint was not violated."  

All I see is incision of fascia.  Thanks for the help


----------



## mmendoza (Mar 19, 2008)

Being that 24358 is the lowest of open codes for this procedure I would bill it rather than the percutaneus.

I acutally had one today very similar to this and I used 24358.


----------



## margaret.eden (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for the help


----------

